# Does zpool destroy not remove all zfs splits completely?



## hwagemann (Jan 5, 2020)

Hello,

I use on my htpc-system an external USB3-device with FreeBSD (ufs) and an internal 2 TB device (harddisk) for multimedia data. Since yesterday I have in use ufs (before zfs).

I've done following before creating ufs filesystem:

```
zpool destroy <poolname>
gpart destroy -F <geomname>
gpart create -s gpt ada0
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs -l daten -s 1800g -a 1m ada0
newfs -U /dev/gpt/daten
```

Everything was fine.


```
gpart show -p ada0
=>        40  3907029088    ada0  GPT  (1.8T)
          40        2008          - free -  (1.0M)
        2048  3774873600  ada0p1  freebsd-ufs  (1.8T)
  3774875648   132153480          - free -  (63G)
```

This looks okay.

But now, after some actions on this device, for example starting minidlna, I get following messages:

```
service minidlna start
missing dataset name(s)
usage:
        set <property=value> ... <filesystem|volume|snapshot> ...

The following properties are supported:

        PROPERTY       EDIT  INHERIT   VALUES

        available        NO       NO   <size>
        clones           NO       NO   <dataset>[,...]
        compressratio    NO       NO   <1.00x or higher if compressed>
        createtxg        NO       NO   <uint64>
        creation         NO       NO   <date>
        defer_destroy    NO       NO   yes | no
        guid             NO       NO   <uint64>
        logicalreferenced  NO       NO   <size>
        logicalused      NO       NO   <size>
        mounted          NO       NO   yes | no
        origin           NO       NO   <snapshot>
        receive_resume_token  NO       NO   <string token>
        refcompressratio  NO       NO   <1.00x or higher if compressed>
        referenced       NO       NO   <size>
        type             NO       NO   filesystem | volume | snapshot | bookmark
        used             NO       NO   <size>
        usedbychildren   NO       NO   <size>
        usedbydataset    NO       NO   <size>
        usedbyrefreservation  NO       NO   <size>
        usedbysnapshots  NO       NO   <size>
        userrefs         NO       NO   <count>
        written          NO       NO   <size>
        aclinherit      YES      YES   discard | noallow | restricted | passthrough | passthrough-x
        aclmode         YES      YES   discard | groupmask | passthrough | restricted
        atime           YES      YES   on | off
        canmount        YES       NO   on | off | noauto
        casesensitivity  NO      YES   sensitive | insensitive | mixed
        checksum        YES      YES   on | off | fletcher2 | fletcher4 | sha256 | sha512 | skein
        compression     YES      YES   on | off | lzjb | gzip | gzip-[1-9] | zle | lz4
        copies          YES      YES   1 | 2 | 3
        dedup           YES      YES   on | off | verify | sha256[,verify], sha512[,verify], skein[,verify]
        devices         YES      YES   on | off
        dnodesize       YES      YES   legacy | auto | 1k | 2k | 4k | 8k | 16k
        exec            YES      YES   on | off
        filesystem_count YES       NO   <count>
        filesystem_limit YES       NO   <count> | none
        jailed          YES      YES   on | off
        logbias         YES      YES   latency | throughput
        mlslabel        YES      YES   <sensitivity label>
        mountpoint      YES      YES   <path> | legacy | none
        nbmand          YES      YES   on | off
        normalization    NO      YES   none | formC | formD | formKC | formKD
        primarycache    YES      YES   all | none | metadata
        quota           YES       NO   <size> | none
        readonly        YES      YES   on | off
        recordsize      YES      YES   512 to 1M, power of 2
        redundant_metadata YES      YES   all | most
        refquota        YES       NO   <size> | none
        refreservation  YES       NO   <size> | none
        reservation     YES       NO   <size> | none
        secondarycache  YES      YES   all | none | metadata
        setuid          YES      YES   on | off
        sharenfs        YES      YES   on | off | share(1M) options
        sharesmb        YES      YES   on | off | sharemgr(1M) options
        snapdir         YES      YES   hidden | visible
        snapshot_count  YES       NO   <count>
        snapshot_limit  YES       NO   <count> | none
        sync            YES      YES   standard | always | disabled
        utf8only         NO      YES   on | off
        version         YES       NO   1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | current
        volblocksize     NO      YES   512 to 128k, power of 2
        volmode         YES      YES   default | geom | dev | none
        volsize         YES       NO   <size>
        vscan           YES      YES   on | off
        xattr           YES      YES   on | off
        userused@...     NO       NO   <size>
        groupused@...    NO       NO   <size>
        userquota@...   YES       NO   <size> | none
        groupquota@...  YES       NO   <size> | none
        written@<snap>   NO       NO   <size>

Sizes are specified in bytes with standard units such as K, M, G, etc.

User-defined properties can be specified by using a name containing a colon (:).

The {user|group}{used|quota}@ properties must be appended with
a user or group specifier of one of these forms:
    POSIX name      (eg: "matt")
    POSIX id        (eg: "126829")
    SMB name@domain (eg: "matt@sun")
    SMB SID         (eg: "S-1-234-567-89")
missing dataset name(s)
usage:
        set <property=value> ... <filesystem|volume|snapshot> ...

The following properties are supported:

        PROPERTY       EDIT  INHERIT   VALUES

        available        NO       NO   <size>
        clones           NO       NO   <dataset>[,...]
        compressratio    NO       NO   <1.00x or higher if compressed>
        createtxg        NO       NO   <uint64>
        creation         NO       NO   <date>
        defer_destroy    NO       NO   yes | no
        guid             NO       NO   <uint64>
        logicalreferenced  NO       NO   <size>
        logicalused      NO       NO   <size>
        mounted          NO       NO   yes | no
        origin           NO       NO   <snapshot>
        receive_resume_token  NO       NO   <string token>
        refcompressratio  NO       NO   <1.00x or higher if compressed>
        referenced       NO       NO   <size>
        type             NO       NO   filesystem | volume | snapshot | bookmark
        used             NO       NO   <size>
        usedbychildren   NO       NO   <size>
        usedbydataset    NO       NO   <size>
        usedbyrefreservation  NO       NO   <size>
        usedbysnapshots  NO       NO   <size>
        userrefs         NO       NO   <count>
        written          NO       NO   <size>
        aclinherit      YES      YES   discard | noallow | restricted | passthrough | passthrough-x
        aclmode         YES      YES   discard | groupmask | passthrough | restricted
        atime           YES      YES   on | off
        canmount        YES       NO   on | off | noauto
        casesensitivity  NO      YES   sensitive | insensitive | mixed
        checksum        YES      YES   on | off | fletcher2 | fletcher4 | sha256 | sha512 | skein
        compression     YES      YES   on | off | lzjb | gzip | gzip-[1-9] | zle | lz4
        copies          YES      YES   1 | 2 | 3
        dedup           YES      YES   on | off | verify | sha256[,verify], sha512[,verify], skein[,verify]
        devices         YES      YES   on | off
        dnodesize       YES      YES   legacy | auto | 1k | 2k | 4k | 8k | 16k
        exec            YES      YES   on | off
        filesystem_count YES       NO   <count>
        filesystem_limit YES       NO   <count> | none
        jailed          YES      YES   on | off
        logbias         YES      YES   latency | throughput
        mlslabel        YES      YES   <sensitivity label>
        mountpoint      YES      YES   <path> | legacy | none
        nbmand          YES      YES   on | off
        normalization    NO      YES   none | formC | formD | formKC | formKD
        primarycache    YES      YES   all | none | metadata
        quota           YES       NO   <size> | none
        readonly        YES      YES   on | off
        recordsize      YES      YES   512 to 1M, power of 2
        redundant_metadata YES      YES   all | most
        refquota        YES       NO   <size> | none
        refreservation  YES       NO   <size> | none
        reservation     YES       NO   <size> | none
        secondarycache  YES      YES   all | none | metadata
        setuid          YES      YES   on | off
        sharenfs        YES      YES   on | off | share(1M) options
        sharesmb        YES      YES   on | off | sharemgr(1M) options
        snapdir         YES      YES   hidden | visible
        snapshot_count  YES       NO   <count>
        snapshot_limit  YES       NO   <count> | none
        sync            YES      YES   standard | always | disabled
        utf8only         NO      YES   on | off
        version         YES       NO   1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | current
        volblocksize     NO      YES   512 to 128k, power of 2
        volmode         YES      YES   default | geom | dev | none
        volsize         YES       NO   <size>
        vscan           YES      YES   on | off
        xattr           YES      YES   on | off
        userused@...     NO       NO   <size>
        groupused@...    NO       NO   <size>
        userquota@...   YES       NO   <size> | none
        groupquota@...  YES       NO   <size> | none
        written@<snap>   NO       NO   <size>

Sizes are specified in bytes with standard units such as K, M, G, etc.

User-defined properties can be specified by using a name containing a colon (:).

The {user|group}{used|quota}@ properties must be appended with
a user or group specifier of one of these forms:
    POSIX name      (eg: "matt")
    POSIX id        (eg: "126829")
    SMB name@domain (eg: "matt@sun")
    SMB SID         (eg: "S-1-234-567-89")
Starting minidlna.[/ICODE]

There isn't any zpool or zfs dataset:
[ICODE]root@luchs:/home/holger # zfs list
no datasets available
root@luchs:/home/holger # zpool import -f
no pools available to import
```

What causes this zfs messages? Hmmm, when I use tools like `zpool destroy` etc. than I expect, that after this command zfs filesystem pool is destroyed properly. But it seems, that's not the case.

Is this harmless for consistency of files? When not, what could help to remove all zfs splits to avoid such behavior?

Kind regards
  Holger


----------

